# Word for the day  canard



## Josiah (Feb 25, 2015)

*canard*


[k_uh_-*nahrd*; _French_ ka-*nar*] 
Spell Syllables

noun, plural *canards *
 [k_uh_-*nahrdz*; _French _ka-*nar*] 

1.a false or baseless, usually derogatory story, report, or rumor.

Example: Just another oft-repeated right wing canard about President Obama.

2._Cookery. _a duck intended or used for food.

3._Aeronautics_.

an airplane that has its horizontal stabilizer and elevators locatedforward of the wing.
Also called *canard wing*. one of two small lifting wings located infront of the main wings.
an early airplane having a pusher engine with the rudder andelevator assembly in front of the wings.


----------

